# Opinions please on using CA glue for segments and rings



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I am wondering if it would be wise or practical to use CA glue between segments and to stack the rings. I have a design that would be difficult to clean squeeze out of Titebond in open spaces between rings.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Jack,
I don't think it is a good idea because ca glue is fairly brittle and your bowl might explode on you. Maybe see if using blue tape works or possibly finish all the none gluing areas and apply wax before glue up. That way you can rinse the whole thing once the glue sets.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No idea have only done full segments with pva glue. There is some "flexible" ca glue marketed. You may have to do your own joint strength testing with several products, use pva as the baseline. Have to figure out a way to measure force.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

CA has very poor shear strength so any side to side stress is prone to separation, whereas the wood glue joint is stronger than the wood.

Epoxy??


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear through the grapevine that several artists who do segmented works have gone back to using plain Titebond glue because galleries called them up and their pieces have delaminated into pieces as the CA started letting go.
That secondhand hearsay is several years old, so CA glue may have improved over time.
However, I know that Titebond is tried and true, so if I ever do any segmented turning that's probably what I'll use.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I know that Titebond is tried and true, so if I ever do any segmented turning that s probably what I ll use.
> - Underdog


+1
"Tried & true" is the optimal phrase. It may be more of a pain to clean up but once it's dry it's unbeatable and isn't letting go..


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Guys, the info I wanted.


----------

